# Cooking with LIVE Maine and Caribbean Lobsters ??



## ry4wn (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey guys, just found out that you can actually order LIVE Maine lobsters off the internet some place called **** does it, I got 4 LIVE lobsters, any recipes???


  sorry, link removed.  If you wish to post a link for advertising purposes please contact the administration at email@discusscooking.com


----------



## GB (Jul 15, 2004)

I am a purist when it comes to lobster. I live near enough to Maine to go anytime I want. And let me tell you, I go a lot 

For me the only way to eat lobster is steamed or boiled. As a matter of fact I just steamed some lobsters last night and they were fantastic. You will get a lot of people in my area debating which is better, steaming or boiling. I am convinced that there is absolutely NO difference in the taste and anyone who says different I would challenge to have a blind taste test with one of each and see if you can tell. I bet you can't. 

I like to steam them just because there is less water involved so I don't have to fill the huge pot just to pour it down the drain 13 minutes later.

Here is what I do. Fill a large pot with about an inch or so of water. No need to put anything else in. Cover the pot and let the water come to a boil and build up a good head of steam. Once you have the steam going, quickly take the live lobster and put it in the pot and place the cover back on as soon as you can to trap the steam again. Set a timer for 13 minutes. As soon as the timer goes off them they should be done. Take them off the heat and out of the post as soon as you can so they do not get tough. Serve with either melted butter or clarified butter. For a long time I only saw clarified butter being used, but now a lot of chefs are swearing by regular melted butter and I have to agree. While there is nothing wrong with clarified, the regular just tastes better.


----------



## Jermosh (Jul 16, 2004)

I grill mine. Just cut them in half, scoop out the tamale if you dislike it, little EVOO pepper, lime and place right on the grill. Cook till its done.


----------



## AllenOK (Aug 25, 2004)

GB said:
			
		

> I am a purist when it comes to lobster. I live near enough to Maine to go anytime I want. And let me tell you, I go a lot
> 
> For me the only way to eat lobster is steamed or boiled. As a matter of fact I just steamed some lobsters last night and they were fantastic. You will get a lot of people in my area debating which is better, steaming or boiling. I am convinced that there is absolutely NO difference in the taste and anyone who says different I would challenge to have a blind taste test with one of each and see if you can tell. I bet you can't.



If I accept your challenge, does that mean you're buying?  

I have friends and family in Maine, but I've never been there myself.

Honestly, I'll take Lobster any way I can get it.


----------



## GB (Aug 26, 2004)

If you want to come to Maine and take the challenge then I will happily buy your lobster if you can tell the difference between boiled and steamed. If you can't tell the difference then make sure to bring your wallet


----------



## AllenOK (Aug 26, 2004)

ROFL!


----------



## Robt (Aug 27, 2004)

Gary,

Nice pix, but what do you cover the ice rink with in the summer?

I don't know what the flower you call yellow but a couple of those shots are really spectacular!

Keep shooting. Oh yeah, I know I can't tell the difference but what a nice way to loose.


----------



## amber (Aug 28, 2004)

I live in Maine, where lobster is very popular.  I boil mine for twenty minutes for a 1 1/2 lb. lobster.  Basic rule of thumb is 15 minutes per pound and 5 minutes for each additional 1/4 or 1/2 pound.  Eat it with melted butter.  Another popular item is lobster rolls.  Use cold lobster meat chopped up, add a small amount of mayo, then butter and toast a hot dog roll (the kind with the sides cut off) fill with lobster and enjoy.  My sister in Connecticut likes to make baked stuffed lobster, but Im not sure what she uses in her stuffing.


----------



## auntdot (Sep 5, 2004)

Gosh, Amber has hit upon our favorite ways to eat lobster: baked stuffed and a lobster roll.

Lived in New England for many years, and could put together a bunch of baked stuffed lobster in about an hour.  Great when company is coming at seven PM, and you get out of work at five.

For baked and stuffed, do in the lobster with a knife point stuck in the head.  There is a little cross on the head, an indentation, and if you stick the bug there it is dead immediately.

Turn it on its back, split it open with a knife without cutting entirely through.

Wash away the yucky stuff.

Make a stuffing of your choice.  Ours contains bread, red peppers, onions, Old Bay seasoning, celery (a tad), whatever else seems appropriate, and crab meat (faux crab will work very nicely here).

Stuff the stuffing into the belly of the beast, bake, and there is nothing better.


----------



## angel101 (Sep 5, 2004)

amber said:
			
		

> I live in Maine, where lobster is very popular.  I boil mine for twenty minutes for a 1 1/2 lb. lobster.  Basic rule of thumb is 15 minutes per pound and 5 minutes for each additional 1/4 or 1/2 pound.  Eat it with melted butter.  Another popular item is lobster rolls.  Use cold lobster meat chopped up, add a small amount of mayo, then butter and toast a hot dog roll (the kind with the sides cut off) fill with lobster and enjoy.  My sister in Connecticut likes to make baked stuffed lobster, but Im not sure what she uses in her stuffing.


hey amber I just started to do a little reserch on maine,have some air miles to use and me and hubby are looking for a nice getway place and maine came to mind got any info for mE?


----------



## downeastchef (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi all...New poster here but being from waaaaay downeast I had to add my two cents.  I love boiled and steamed lobsters but do like a little variety.  I'll often boil them as a Southerner would do a crab boil. (maybe not quite so spicy)  Since hot flavors hit the tongue slower than the sweet of the lobster they do not interfere but complement each other (IMHO)

When I cook a baked stuffed I'll blanch the lobster for a minute or two to kill it and then remove the claws and legs.  Then I'll slice the body as previously described, remove the brain part and reserve the really ugly looking tamale in a bowl.  I'll use a rolling pin to remove the meat from the legs and add to the tamale.  Then a little minced onion, garlic go in.  Add some crushed Ritz crackers to make a nice dry stuffing a put in the caveties.  Bake 350 F for about 15-20 min/ lb... check the tail for opacity.

Toss the claws back in the blanching water when the bodies are almost done.  Don't bake the claws as it will dry them out.

Hint use a wooden skewer to keep the tail from curling.


----------



## Juliev (Oct 2, 2004)

my mouth is watering!


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 3, 2004)

I originally saw this recipe on a special episode of Julia Child, during PBS Pledge week.  I didn't think to write it down.  The next day, I was describing the dish to my Sous Chef (think assistant manager of the kitchen).  Come to find out, my Sous Chef actually knew the guest Chef that Julia Child had on that episode, and the lobster recipe was in a cookbook that my Sous Chef had!

Needless say, later that day, we went over to his place and I copied it.  Sadly to say, I didn't record the name of the cookbook, or the name of the Chef who originated it.  If someone else knows, please enlighten me!

Pan Roasted Lobsters with Chervil and Chives
Yields:  2 servings

2 live lobsters, 1 ¾ # each
2 T peanut oil
2 shallots (1 ½ oz), finely diced
¼ c bourbon or Cognac
2 – 3 T dry white wine
6 T unsalted butter, cut into pieces and chilled
1 T finely chopped chervil
1 T finely chopped fresh chives
kosher or sea salt
freshly ground black pepper

	Preheat your broiler (or oven) to it’s highest setting, 500 – 550ºF.  Position the oven rack in the upper third of the oven.
	Quarter the lobsters, removing the tomalley and the roe, if present.  Place on a plate, shell side down.
	Place the tomalley and roe in a small bowl.  With a fork, break them into pieces.  Cover and refrigerate until later.
	Place a heavy 12” sauté pan over the highest possible heat.  Allow the pan to heat 3 – 5 minutes, until extremely hot.  Add the oil and heat until it forms a film on the surface of the pan.  Slide the lobster into the pan, shell side down, into the hot oil.  Using tongs, move the pieces to evenly sear the shells. You will need to hold the pieces with the tongs to do this properly.  The claws need to be seared on one side only.  When the shells have turned bright red (no more than 2 minutes), turn the pieces over.  The oil will also have taken a beautiful red tinge.  Add the tomalley and the roe to the pan.
	Place the pan in the oven.  If using the broiler, cook 2 minutes.  If using the oven, cook for 3 minutes.  The shells should be slightly browned, even a bit charred in places.
	Remove the pan from the oven and return it to the stove at maximum heat.  Turn off the oven and put your plates in the oven to warm.  This will only take a minute.

WARNING!  THE PAN’S HANDLE WILL BE EXTREMELY HOT!  Use pot holders and do this quickly.

	Add the shallots to the fat in the pan and stir.  Add the bourbon and ignite.  Shake the pan until the flames die down.  Add the wine and let the liquid reduce until it’s au sec (almost dry).  Turn the heat to low.
	Quickly remove the pieces of lobster and place on the plate, shell side down.  Reconstruct the lobster to look like a split lobster.  Lean the claws into the center of the lobster.
	Return the pan to the heat and add the butter, chervil, and chives.  Swirl or stir the butter in the pan to create a creamy sauce with the pan juices.  Season to taste with salt and pepper.  Use very little salt, as the lobster adds it’s own salt.  Spoon the sauce over the pieces and serve at once.


----------



## ironchef (Oct 3, 2004)

Try poaching your lobsters in a mixture of olive oil, butter, garlic, and fresh herbs. It's a little pricey, but good.


----------



## mish (Oct 12, 2004)

ry4wn said:
			
		

> Hey guys, just found out that you can actually order LIVE Maine lobsters off the internet some place called **** does it, I got 4 LIVE lobsters, any recipes???
> 
> 
> sorry, link removed.  If you wish to post a link for advertising purposes please contact the administration at email@discusscooking.com



Had to laugh when I read your post. It reminded me of an add I read on the www re LIVE lobsters, delivered to your home. The end of the ad said, Someone must be home to accept delivery. I can picture those little guys now, fighting their way out of the box, & heading toward the pool.

Call the neighbors, bring your nut crackers...we're having a party.


----------



## mish (Oct 12, 2004)

*Lobsters on the Lose*

Oops, forgot to mention...& fire up the jacuzzi.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 13, 2004)

i just wanted to thank the first person that looked at those ugly little beasts and thought they might be tasty.
i'm mostly a lobster purist too; i like em boiled, using the same water to boil red skin taters and sweet corn on the cob, with a side of butter and biscuits. my 2 fav lobster shacks are 1.)moby dick's in atlantic highlands new jersey, next to the drawbridge to sandy hook, and 2.)the little shack by the bridge in kennebunk maine.
i also like lobster ravioli in a light marinara or in alio e olio.
sorry, no recipes for either. never made them at home.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 13, 2004)

The only lobster I've ever enjoyed was made by a team from New Zealand that was in the BBQ contest in Memphis.  Seemed to be simple prep (which I didn't witness, being too busy drinking at the time) and very luscious.  Normally I don't even like lobster, but this was delicious.


----------



## Claire (Oct 16, 2004)

My parents are originally from new england, and swear by the simply steam or boil method.  Pretty much Amber's.  We do not put enough water to cover any but the lowest lobster in the pot, so I guess the bottom lobster is boiled, the ones sitting on it are steamed.  Always served with melted butter (no, we don't bother to clarify), which everyone has a bowl of, and saltine crackers.  I'm so jealous.  One thing I cannot get locally, except at super wal-mart, is live lobster, and at the neighboring town's wal-mart, the seafood dept is so smelly I hesitate to buy anything (the lobsters look pretty pitiful, anyway).  Haven't had one in years.  Lobster is one item I just don't buy in restaurants -- price to high, way overcooked, and always the body when my favorite part is the claws.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 16, 2004)

btw, has anyone seen the trick where you use a rolling pin to remove the meat from the little leggies. just break of the legggies, place on a cutting board next to each other, a few at a time, all facing the same direction. then roll the rolling pin over the legs to push out the the meat like toothpaste from a tube.


----------



## GB (Oct 16, 2004)

Yeah that is a great trick buckytom! I was amazed when I saw that for the first time. and to think all these years I have been coming close to blowing a lung out trying to suck out that little bit of meat.


----------

